

EveryMe (YC S11) hits the App Store - stbullard
https://everyme.com/

======
kenrikm
I'm sold, it's a mix of Path/Pair and I like the design of the app. However
the problem is that I would need to convince my friends to use the App as
well. I hope this takes off, I really do the Everyme team did a great job and
I wish them the best!

------
kmfrk
Can someone explain these parts of the ToS to me:

    
    
        4. User Content.
        You give Everyme permission to reproduce and use your
        User Content as follows: you grant to Everyme and its
        Affiliates a license to reproduce, distribute, display,
        perform, and otherwise use your User Content solely in
        connection with providing the Site and Services.
    
        (...) Finally, our license is perpetual, meaning that 
        our license lasts for an indefinite period of time.
        In general, however (...)
    

Who are the Affiliates, and what are the legal implications of a so-called
perpetual, indefinite license?

[https://github.com/everyme/everyme-
legal/blame/master/terms_...](https://github.com/everyme/everyme-
legal/blame/master/terms_of_service.md#LID33)

~~~
Cookingboy
It seems standard, searching for those phrases return results from a gazillion
other sites/products' ToS...

~~~
kmfrk
It's not that I'm assuming that they're up to no good, I just don't like
registering for a site I barely have any good description and introduction for
- especially since Apple probably haven't patched the whole address book thing
yet.

------
jayzee
This meets a real need and the design looks fantastic. Waiting for the Android
app!

------
sunsu
Looks like its similar to Path, but with multiple "paths". But, how is it
different than the Google+ app?

~~~
kurtvarner
Dave Morin is an investor, so Path probably doesn't see Everyme as direct
competition.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/18/andreessen-horowitz-
crunchf...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/18/andreessen-horowitz-crunchfund-
tencent-back-intelligent-social-address-book-everyme/)

~~~
collypops
Well I hope he has real faith in the company and the product, rather than it
being a case of "OK, guys you've had a couple of months to play around with
this idea, now let me acquire you for pocket change, and get your devs working
on Path, the _real_ winner."

------
hboon
Did they pivot? It didn't sound like the original description which I had the
impression was around address books-only.

------
cmetlab
Amazing app. Really great design on the homepage, too.

------
collypops
Awesome! I'm getting straight onto Google Play to download the...

    
    
                                      ...oh.

~~~
collypops
Footnote: I don't really take issue with this being an iPhone exclusive for
now. Getting to market is the most important thing, and I commend the team for
making sure they got the app and the experience right in one environment,
rather than trying to attack them all at once.

------
shadesandcolour
So it's a mix of Path and Pair and Google Plus and a few other things
probably. I'm all for trying but how many social networks are we really going
to have. I was hopeful for Path but I can't seem to sell any of my friends on
it

------
czzarr
this is way too complicated for mainstream users. didn't g+ prove that the
circle designs while elegant really didn't take off at all?

plus I hate their automatic lists, they're ridiculous and don't match my real-
life "lists" at all.

in zuckerberg's terms, nobody wants to make (nor maintain) lists, whether you
call them circles or groups or whatever. Who the hell is going to spend hours
refining their circles except from super privacy conscious hipsterhackers of
the SV? I bet most people would rather go back to the ol'good plain dumbphone
address book.

with that said it is visually very appealing

------
keeran
Congrats on the launch!

Landing page image scaling doesn't handle tall windows very well:

<https://skitch.com/keeran/8t355/everyme>

------
joeguilmette
If I have to convince my friends to use this it's not going to work. Spamming
my family and coworkers with unsolicited email notifications is not a
solution.

------
philipithomas
YC wins some and loses some. This seems to late to the market. Even the term
'circles' is already taken. However, I like their logo.

~~~
jfernandez
Late is a relative term, just because they weren't the first does not mean
they can't succeed. I'm sure you can think of plenty of examples for products
that were not first but succeeded or even overshadowed their counterparts.
It's all about the execution.

~~~
philipithomas
Fair enough - I'm trying out the app now and I'll reserve further judgement
until I've thoroughly tested it.

------
eps
Nice logo.

------
Radzell
Seems like one summer to late if you would of released it in the summer you
could of been path or pair because it's a combination of both. Seems like a
lesson learned maybe sometime it's ok you just release a app instead of
waiting until you feel like it's perfect.

